
Wasting Time TDDing the Wrong Things - boyakasha
http://www.rubypigeon.com/posts/wasting-time-tdd-the-wrong-things/
======
dozzie
To sum up: going with TDD makes it easy to take wrong design decisions.

Not that I'm surprised. Testing tends to have its usefulness highly
overestimated.

